# Question re-ADA substrates...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If these have been answered before, excuse me, but a couple of questions regarding ada subs: 

Do you ever gravel vac these? Where you have two layers, how do you keep them from mixing? Just pulling up and replanting creates mixing, imo.

Do they have a finite lifespan? I have had tanks with flourite for years now and never given a second thought to replacing the substrate.

I understand ada subs are great at growing plants, especially in new setups. Is this the primary benefit of them? On the long term, after a certain amount of time, do they just become regular substrates as the others we currently use?

I am just trying to get an understanding of these clear. Their benefits vs the drawbacks, if any.

TIA.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

I've have been trying to find out answers to these questions too. I heard that the ADA soils can easily last five years without a tear down because it can quickly decompose decaying matter, and that Amano has maintained ADA tanks for 10 years without cleaning the substrate. I would really like to find out the lifespan of all the substrates like potting soil, flourite, Eco-complete, etc.. and the pros and cons of them. I get so confused when trying to decide.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I talked to Jeff on the phone the other day about some of the very same questions. Don't worry about vac'ing the gravel unless it's excessive. You can leave the AquaSoil alone for many many years, as creative-fury has mentioned. I don't think a company would get very far if the directions stated you had to change it every couple of years or so! As for AS and PS mixing, Jeff said the "problem" of mixing has been blown way out of proportion. If you have the proper thickness of AquaSoil, most of the plants won't have deep enough root structures to reach the PowerSand. Large swords can be a problem if you move them around. If you have any mixing, take a few minutes, grab a spoon and take the bits of PowerSand off the top...add a little fresh AS. That's all there is to it. Doesn't seem like a problem to me!

Seriously...if you have the chance to use the same substrate as Amano, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll agree with Troy on this one, and what he referenced about Jeff's comments is true as well. If you have enough AS, the PS not coming to the top is true. Also, Jeff mentions that he takes care when uprooting plants, and this helps greatly! You can't just rip them out, you tug bit by bit, easily uprooting them, and the PS will remain settled on the bottom. Now a sword plant may be a different issue...

I believe that the added ingredients are temporary for initial start-up and will end, but by that time, you should have a fully established substrate. I do however think that due to the size & shape of the substrate, and the fact that it doesn't turn to mush, it does facilitate a healthy substrate enviornment.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I struggled with these questions for a while. I added amazonia to my tank a month ago and everything has taken off. My amazons swords are about a foot and a half tall high. They break the water now. Bare in mind thats about .75 feet in like 2 weeks of growth (check my journal tomorrow or the day after, I'll have updates and you can see how much a difference it has made). THERE IS NO COMPARISON TO AS. Here and there I might have some powersand pebbles but its not unsightly or a nuisance. Buy a little extra so that if you ever have to add some more you can just scoop it out of the bag. The soil in the bag will last just as long opened as unopened as long as you keep it dry. I have heard rumors from some people that AS dosn't last long. But I don't believe these are true and are just rumors. Eventually the soil will break down, but that is a long long long way away.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never gravel vac'd a planted tank.

what I like to do though is remove the gravel cleaning tube and just hover the hose over the substrate every week when doing water changes and it sucks up most of the debris laying there.


----------



## Tetra_King (Jan 23, 2007)

I ordered a 9L bag for my tank and this great. Questions I had are now answered. I do the same as eklikewoah except I leave the large tube on.


----------

